
Huawei: 5G Is About Capacity, Not Speed: One-on-one with CTO Paul Scanlan - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/where-5g-makes-sense-and-where-it-doesnt/
======
Arbalest
This statement seems braindead and markety:

I have a 5G phone, and I’ve had it since the end of last year. I suddenly
realized that something was different about it. The operator didn’t tell me
they had just enabled 5G. I just noticed, especially when I was sending
messages, that it was lightning fast.

If no one else has 5G phone, what's that, no contention? Despite the fact that
5G is about tackling contention, this was going to be true anyway. No way that
in China everyone has gotten a 5G phone already, and won't be the case for
some time either. Remember people need to be able to afford them too.

Based on the title though, the thing about China and 5G is that China has
masses of dense cities that aren't so prevalent elsewhere. So tackling
contention is going to be a major driver.

------
lookdangerous
Does anybody have a good primer for what 5G tech is, in a nutshell?

~~~
Lind5
This may be useful
[https://semiengineering.com/knowledge_centers/communications...](https://semiengineering.com/knowledge_centers/communications-
io/communications-systems/wireless/5g/)

